# Help please! eureka mignon or Compak K3 or Gaggia Mdf?



## Mwnci (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi everyone, Alun here, im looking to buy a grinder, id spend up to 300£ as id fancied the mignon, but ive seen Foundry coffe with a compak k3 for sale on the forum. or does anyone rate the gaggia mdf? Which one would should i get?

any help would be great thanks!

Al


----------



## Eddiex (Jan 26, 2016)

Good reviews so far!

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?29405-Eureka-Mignon-MK2-build-quality-any-good


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

replacement burrs for the gaggia mdf are a pain to get hold of and cost perhaps double what you'd expect for the same burrs on the mignon, which if you get the mignon from bella barista they throw in a spare set free !

Cant justify the MDF for that reason alone, then if you take into account resale value the mignon comes out tops again as the MDf doesnt seem as sought after and loses value more.


----------



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> replacement burrs for the gaggia mdf are a pain to get hold of and cost perhaps double what you'd expect for the same burrs on the mignon, which if you get the mignon from bella barista they throw in a spare set free !
> 
> Cant justify the MDF for that reason alone, then if you take into account resale value the mignon comes out tops again as the MDf doesnt seem as sought after and loses value more.


I managed to find some burrs for my MDF on Fleabay for £20 (yes...and you actually get a pair). The MDF has never let me down and has been a great workhorse. The doser system is next to useless and it can be a bit messy. It was the recommended entry level grinder 4 or 5 years ago when I purchased mine. Its great if you want to switch from course to fine grind. However as I am getting a bit more serious about this, I am actually looking at the Compak K3 as its in my price range.


----------



## Mwnci (Apr 12, 2014)

Great! thanks, the mignon seems to be No1 definitely!


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

I would be interested in any feedback from a direct comparison between the mignon and compak K3. I considered the Compak but went with the mignon because it was nice and compact and had good reviews. I couldn't find much on the K3 at the time.

I am not dissapointed as it is much better than my old MC2 BUT it is clumpy and this starting to annoy me - you need to have a very strict, repeatable distribution method and always follow it. I don't think I'm quite there yet.

If the K3 is not clumpy, then it may be a better option, if it fits your available space.

Having said this, the K3 is pushing the price up above what is really necessary for a machine like a Classic. If planning a future upgrade it's tempting to spend even more and go for something with bigger burrs - if you have the space.


----------



## Mwnci (Apr 12, 2014)

Yes, i know what you mean Stuart, and im useless at making decisions! the Mignon suits better as it would go on worktop and have clearance for cupboards above (410mm) the compact wouldnt, ive seen a compact here for 250£ so its a good price but then a Mignon would be better for space, although then, should i just spend 300£ on a second hand machine, and keep it in the utility!


----------

